# Phone photo thread



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Shamelessly stolen from TalkPhoography, I thought it would be a good idea to have a similar thread over here.

So if you have taken a photo on your phone, post it up here! It may be a good indicator of the kind creativity we have lurking around here, and will also give some people without full blown camera's a chance to share :thumb:

I'll start.

An Essex sunset:










Taken yesterday with my iPhone 4 at around 4.45


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tried the camera on my new Iphone 4s this morning, this is the first shot out of the phone


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

^^^^ seems to have lost some sharpness when uploading the pic through Photobucket.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Taken on my Blackberry bold


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

HTC Wildfire










SE Satio










SE K850i


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

iPhone 4


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

On my old 3GS









3GS as well

Got an 4s now but not taken anything yet


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you editing any of these iPhone ones?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

S63 said:


> ^^^^ seems to have lost some sharpness when uploading the pic through Photobucket.


Try Flickr, makes a world of difference :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Are you editing any of these iPhone ones?


Mine was straight from the phone via photobucket which has deteriorated it from the original slightly.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

I am straight from phone and use tapatalk to host no editing on them ones but I do have instagram


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Try Flickr, makes a world of difference :thumb:


Just tried it but won't work on my poncy IPad, is there a cunning and fiendish way around the problem?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

S63 said:


> Just tried it but won't work on my poncy IPad, is there a cunning and fiendish way around the problem?


There's a flickr App for iPad :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

*Spam !!!!*

:spam:

Post reported - Why bother you plonker


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Evanescence at the O2 Academy, Birmingham iPhone4










Motorcycle Live NEC iPhone4










Darren


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Some pics from my last 3 phones

The Golf course at the Chateau de la Bretesche taken on an HTC HD2 in 2010









My Friend Nathan controlling the weather taken on an LG Viewty in 2009









My cat making paw prints on my dad's car taken on a Sharp V902 in 2005


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

*phone photo*

Took this at my work a wee while ago.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats the artiest looking shot I have taken , Id love to be able to capture things better .

Taken with a SE K800i


----------

